# Ubuntu Discussion thread!



## ankush28 (Aug 3, 2014)

Are you still using Windows XP? Do you still keep REFRESHing your desktop? Remember how many time you got frustrated from system hogging anti-viruses! Wake Up! Support for Windows XP has been ended from long time!​
So today I really got frustrated from windows 7 and completely removed it from Dual-Boot making Ubuntu 14.04 the only OS on my Laptop. I was browsing through Digit forums and realize that there is no Thread for leading linux Distro 

Who should choose linux? (In-My-Opinion)

General peoples with basic needs like Word processing and Browsing web. (i.e. General "OFFICE" app users)
Students (Except those who needs CAD apps - Engineers )
Accountants - Who rarely use anything else other than Excel.
Programmers (except .NET)
Adminstrators
Pen Testers 
Web designers
Small example why Ubuntu/Other Linux Distro should be your first choice for day to day tasks:
[YOUTUBE]XLOr2yAUIR8[/YOUTUBE]

Why Ubuntu is better than WIndows XP or even 7 and 8.

Easy Installation.
Slick user constrained UI.
Wide community support. (Check links below)
Most softwares are free to use.
Much Faster than Windows.
Supports older hardware.
Enterprise support available.
No need of drivers! Your computer is ready to use after few seconds of installation.
*High security*! Negligible virus, Malware attacks and no need of system hogging Anti-Viruses.
Continuos security updates and Bug FIxes... and unlike windows they are *FREE.*
Last but not the least... Its *Open Source and FREE*


Helpful links.
Ubuntu Forums - Ubuntu Forums
OMG! Ubuntu - OMG! Ubuntu! | Ubuntu Linux News, Apps and Reviews
Ubuntu Wiki - *wiki.ubuntu.com/
Linux Forums - Ubuntu Linux

Alternatives for Windows apps. - Find them in Ubuntu Software centre
Internet Explorer - Chrome and FireFox (Pre-Installed)
MS Office - LibreOffice (Pre-Installed)
Notepad - Kate
Photoshop - GIMP
WinZip/WInRAR - PeaZIP
uTorrent - Deluge or qBitTorrent.


Wine is runtime which can be used to run *some* windows apps directly from Linux.
GET UBUNTU
Alternative ubuntu based operating systems to consider if you're new to Linux...
Linux Mint || Elementary OS​


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9TsoaHY.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2014)

IMHO, Linux Mint is better than Ubuntu for an end user who just wants out of the box codec support.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 3, 2014)

a well deserve thread, good to see this thread here

i belive, Linux Mint is best for new user, it has everything preinstalled, media codec and more, 

i have installed linux on many old PC, and they all are working fine, 

(i have some problem with my wifi driver on linux   )

Also please try to get the couse on eDX.com website, the course was earlier $2500 now its free, its a good way to lear linux and how it works, its free now


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMHO, Linux Mint is better than Ubuntu for an end user who just wants out of the box codec support.



Let's limit these type of things to *www.digit.in/forum/open-source/141067-all-distro-should-i-choose-queries-here.html thread

I hope this thread can come to rescue to all people who have already made up their mind to go with Ubuntu and who are already using Ubuntu. And I believe the number is large.

But certainly now we do not expect members to start a Discussion thread for each and every distro.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2014)

Good thread. I would try to contribute somethings in this thread. Btw, some suggestions:
1. Remove the meme pic in the first post. Doesn't look good for a thread with this ambition. Maybe put that in last with a spoiler.

Yea, only one for now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree with everything but don't say that Ubuntu is faster than win 7. At least my experience taught me something different. Rather mint is way better.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 4, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I agree with everything but don't say that Ubuntu is faster than win 7. At least my experience taught me something different.



Stock win7 maybe similar, or faster than stock ubuntu, but an average joe's windows 7 will be very slow compared to an average joe's ubuntu.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 4, 2014)

the only thing which keeps me away from ubuntu/linux is it lack of support for my wifi  on my laptop.

I searched a lot for the answer, but could not find any permanent solution, even i raised it on ubuntu forum, the only thing i got there  some random guys checking my grammatical and typing error, but no clear answer on how can i get my wifi working on a linux machine, switched back to win 7


----------



## aaruni (Aug 4, 2014)

[MENTION=72751]Skyh3ck[/MENTION] : how far back was that? The newer kernels have support for quite a lot of wireless modules now.


----------



## icebags (Aug 4, 2014)

ubuntu on older hardware just sux - tested with my old 1.4ghz centrino laptop, felt too much lag. and lite version lubuntu is buggy.

whereas fedora lite versions just feel real lite and solid.

anyways, ubunu may have lots of resource for people if they have a reasonable configuration.



Skyh3ck said:


> the only thing which keeps me away from ubuntu/linux is it lack of support for my wifi  on my laptop.
> 
> I searched a lot for the answer, but could not find any permanent solution, even i raised it on ubuntu forum, the only thing i got there  some random guys checking my grammatical and typing error, but no clear answer on how can i get my wifi working on a linux machine, switched back to win 7


try fedora or mint ?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 4, 2014)

^Tru Lubuntu. Mint too is based on ubuntu.


----------



## Dastan (Aug 4, 2014)

I wouldn't vouch for the 'faster than windows' tag but from my experience its been a real pleasure to use , the only problem I've faced was configuring dual gfx of my lappy properly which took a lot of digging .


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Aug 5, 2014)

If you want the feel of window 7 then you can try zorin 9.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 7, 2014)

[MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] the newer released kernel has not fixed the wifi issue with broadcom yet, i posted on almost all forum on ubuntu, mint, linux, but everyone is silent on that, i think they dont want to waste their resources on this very RARE hardware, as in most of the cases it works fine, but few hardware has problem, the only linux distro i found that works perfectly is Elementary Os, they have tested all driver themself, (all other distros just include driver and let the community to check and report)


----------



## aaruni (Aug 7, 2014)

Dastan said:


> I wouldn't vouch for the 'faster than windows' tag but from my experience its been a real pleasure to use , the only problem I've faced was configuring dual gfx of my lappy properly which took a lot of digging .



in the current kernel (3.13.0-32), there isn't much powerloss due to the AMD dgpu. I am not sure about the performance hit, though.



Skyh3ck said:


> [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] the newer released kernel has not fixed the wifi issue with broadcom yet, i posted on almost all forum on ubuntu, mint, linux, but everyone is silent on that, i think they dont want to waste their resources on this very RARE hardware, as in most of the cases it works fine, but few hardware has problem, the only linux distro i found that works perfectly is Elementary Os, they have tested all driver themself, (all other distros just include driver and let the community to check and report)


 [MENTION=72751]Skyh3ck[/MENTION] : which kernel are you on? also, elementary OS is based on Ubuntu, AFAIK. So, stuff that works there should simply work in Ubuntu too.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 9, 2014)

thanks but i now i have moved back to windows 7, i just want to work without fixing and reporting things


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> the only thing which keeps me away from ubuntu/linux is it lack of support for my wifi  on my laptop.
> 
> I searched a lot for the answer, but could not find any permanent solution, even i raised it on ubuntu forum, the only thing i got there  some random guys checking my grammatical and typing error, but no clear answer on how can i get my wifi working on a linux machine, switched back to win 7





Skyh3ck said:


> [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] the newer released kernel has not fixed the wifi issue with broadcom yet, i posted on almost all forum on ubuntu, mint, linux, but everyone is silent on that, i think they dont want to waste their resources on this very RARE hardware, as in most of the cases it works fine, but few hardware has problem, the only linux distro i found that works perfectly is Elementary Os, they have tested all driver themself, (all other distros just include driver and let the community to check and report)


Ubuntu/Linux doesn't have to support Broadcom. Broadcom has to support Linux. There is a huge difference.

Just don't buy laptops with Broadcom hardware and everybody will be fine.

Realtek, Ralink, Atheros and Intel - all these Wifi work properly because they support Linux. Not because Linux supports them.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 11, 2014)

ico said:


> Ubuntu/Linux doesn't have to support Broadcom. Broadcom has to support Linux. There is a huge difference.
> 
> Just don't buy laptops with Broadcom hardware and everybody will be fine.
> 
> Realtek, Ralink, Atheros and Intel - all these Wifi work properly because they support Linux. Not because Linux supports them.



thanks 

i cant change my laptop now, but surely i can chnage the OS, so moving back to windows 7, working ok (but still my hears is with linux)
next time when i buy new hardware i will make sure it has proper support with linux , till then windows 7


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 12, 2014)

Except Broadcom most wifi cards works with Linux.   [MENTION=72751]Skyh3ck[/MENTION] can you tell me exact model no of your wifi card?
type this in terminal... and upload HTML file from your /home

```
sudo lshw -html > hardware_info.html
```

- - - Updated - - -

Oops you already removed mint. 
Still you can opt for dual boot in future. However next time always run OS from live usb/cd/dvd and confirm everything works with your laptop. AFAIK Broadcom is well known for incompatibility with linux. however check wireless.kernel.org if you can find your hardware drivers.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 13, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Except Broadcom most wifi cards works with Linux.    @Skyh3ck  can you tell me exact model no of your wifi card?
> type this in terminal... and upload HTML file from your /home
> 
> ```
> ...



in live mode everything works fine, no probelm, even after installing it works fine, but after couple of days the wifi stops on linux, it shows connected but no incoming internet connetion, sometime its just keeps connecting without succcess. but no problem with windows, i did my research on this matter and found that my wifi adapter on laptop which is Brodacom BCM4313 (14e4 - 4727) is the rarest of rare which always give problem on linux, hence i moved back to windows, no time to spend on fix


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 17, 2014)

i installed ubuntu 14.04.1 again today (fresh install with dual boot with win 7), it finds my wifi network but not connecting to it and keeps promoting for password ?????????????/

i raised it on askubuntu.com but all sleeping there ???


----------



## aaruni (Aug 17, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i installed ubuntu 14.04.1 again today (fresh install with dual boot with win 7), it finds my wifi network but not connecting to it and keeps promoting for password ?????????????/
> 
> i raised it on askubuntu.com but all sleeping there ???



Try to reboot your system, and your router, and try again.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 18, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Try to reboot your system, and your router, and try again.




tried not working, its justt keeps connecting without success


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i installed ubuntu 14.04.1 again today (fresh install with dual boot with win 7), it finds my wifi network but not connecting to it and keeps promoting for password ?????????????/
> 
> i raised it on askubuntu.com but all sleeping there ???



1. Use ubuntuforums.org
2. Confirm you are typing it correctly...Just type same thing in gedit to confirm whether num lock or caps lock isnt causing this....(happened with me)
3. Temperory turn off wlan power management by typing this...

```
sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
```
 Log out and log in again.


----------



## dissel (Aug 24, 2014)

Is there any new way / solution to get worked with *Blutooth in Ubuntu 14.04 .1 LTS* ? Any work around out there ?

It seems the biggest bug for beautiful OS...anyone got remedy ? If yes please share....


----------



## Theodre (Aug 26, 2014)

In my experience, all the queries about ubuntu will be replied and sufficed in Ubuntu Forums
 [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION] - Do post your query in the forums and i bet it will be replied and solved.


----------



## dissel (Aug 27, 2014)

NikiNfOuR said:


> In my experience, all the queries about ubuntu will be replied and sufficed in Ubuntu Forums
> [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION] - Do post your query in the forums and i bet it will be replied and solved.






Already did....Now 121 views 0 replies. I think now this is the compromise 14.04 user need to live with. BTW here is the thread

[ubuntu] Can't enable BlueTooth in Ubuntu 14.04 - 1 LTS on HP Compaq 15 - s001TU (G8D87PA)


----------



## jimmythegeek (Oct 11, 2014)

dissel said:


> Already did....Now 121 views 0 replies. I think now this is the compromise 14.04 user need to live with. BTW here is the thread
> 
> [ubuntu] Can't enable BlueTooth in Ubuntu 14.04 - 1 LTS on HP Compaq 15 - s001TU (G8D87PA)



rfkill list all
rfkill unblock all


----------



## dissel (Oct 12, 2014)

jimmythegeek said:


> rfkill list all
> rfkill unblock all




Already went thorough all possible command including this but no result, It is only for Realtek chip-set only. Installed Ubuntu 14.04 -1 in AMD netbook and all device work out-of-the box - not a single issue there.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 12, 2014)

If Ubuntu 14.04 works, and 12.04 doesn't, then I would recommend you to try 12.04.5 . It uses the same kernel branch which 14.04 uses.


----------



## dissel (Oct 12, 2014)

Followed this instruction - everything went well but there is no way I can enable Bluetooth - The problem still remain same.

wireless - Ralink rt3290 wifi driver is not working in Ubuntu 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu


----------



## aaruni (Oct 12, 2014)

dissel said:


> Followed this instruction - everything went well but there is no way I can enable Bluetooth - The problem still remain same.
> 
> wireless - Ralink rt3290 wifi driver is not working in Ubuntu 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu



Forget it. I have rt3290 too, and Bluetooth simply doesn't work.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm Stuck Guys....
I want to do changes in boot folder on ubuntu ... i.e some contents ...
But I don't have permission to do that...

But I'm the only user......


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 27, 2014)

I  have installed ubuntu on virtualbox but the screen size is small any possible way to make it bigger


----------



## aaruni (Nov 27, 2014)

Install guest additions. Don't forget to change your screen size later on.


----------



## Shah (Nov 27, 2014)

Is there any way to install the "build-essential" package on a system with no internet connectivity?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 27, 2014)

You can always download the .deb file from an internet connected machine, and then come back home and install it from that .deb file.

If you put it in the apt cache folder first, it will even install via apt.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 27, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Install guest additions. Don't forget to change your screen size later on.


Will try and tell.BTW sticky?

- - - Updated - - -



aaruni said:


> Install guest additions. Don't forget to change your screen size later on.



What additions should i add up! links?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe you want to read through this

Installing Ubuntu on Virtual Box


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 27, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Maybe you want to read through this
> 
> Installing Ubuntu on Virtual Box


which is better for a lappy(2gb ram &32bi) ubuntu or mint


----------



## aaruni (Nov 27, 2014)

that is, 2gb RAM in host machine, and linux in VM ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 27, 2014)

aaruni said:


> that is, 2gb RAM in host machine, and linux in VM ?


No,i have a lappy running xp with some virus and ned to install a fresh os which one u suggest


----------



## aaruni (Nov 27, 2014)

I have never used mint. So, my answer would be biased towards Ubuntu. Maybe you want to wait for other replies ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 27, 2014)

aaruni said:


> I have never used mint. So, my answer would be biased towards Ubuntu. Maybe you want to wait for other replies ?


Sure,btw does ubuntu need drivers?


----------



## aaruni (Nov 27, 2014)

mostly, everything works from scratch. But if you have exotic hardware, you might need some extra drivers. Just run Ubuntu from a live disk first and check whether everything is working.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 27, 2014)

aaruni said:


> mostly, everything works from scratch. But if you have exotic hardware, you might need some extra drivers. Just run Ubuntu from a live disk first and check whether everything is working.


ok thanks a lot

- - - Updated - - -

BTW now the screen size fixed


----------



## Shah (Nov 27, 2014)

aaruni said:


> You can always download the .deb file from an internet connected machine, and then come back home and install it from that .deb file.
> 
> If you put it in the apt cache folder first, it will even install via apt.



Thanks. I never knew I could install packages that way. Worked like a charm. I had to manually download the dependencies, though.

Booted Ubuntu 13.10 from USB (didn't install it. Chose "Try Ubuntu"). I installed the build-essential package and then used the following commands to install "rt5370sta" module.


```
sudo su
make
make install
modprobe rt5370sta
```

As I hadn't installed the Ubuntu, I just restarted the module instead of restarting the PC using the following command.


```
modprobe -r rt5370sta
```

There were no errors. But, still I was not able to get my Wireless Adapter working. Can someone help me?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 28, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> which is better for a lappy(2gb ram &32bi) ubuntu or mint


Ubuntu Mate 14.04.1 - *ubuntu-mate.org/

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> What additions should i add up! links?




```
sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers virtualbox-guest-x11
```


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Ubuntu Mate 14.04.1 - *ubuntu-mate.org/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



What is the difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Mate ?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=171475]ankush28[/MENTION] how can i install it from a usb


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 29, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Mate ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> @ankush28 how can i install it from a usb


1. Ubuntu Mate is fast and based on old gnome desktop. Suitable for low end laptops.
2. You mean virtualbox additions? You can install it by ISO - How do I install Guest Additions in a VirtualBox VM? - Ask Ubuntu


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> 1. Ubuntu Mate is fast and based on old gnome desktop. Suitable for low end laptops.
> 2. You mean virtualbox additions? You can install it by ISO - How do I install Guest Additions in a VirtualBox VM? - Ask Ubuntu


2.No i have downloaded .iso of ubuntu now i need to install it on lappy and need to know is there a possible way to do so.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 29, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> 2.No i have downloaded .iso of ubuntu now i need to install it on lappy and need to know is there a possible way to do so.


 Use google man... How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Use google man... How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu


I already have it but a question after doing this can i use my usb as normal


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> I already have it but a question after doing this can i use my usb as normal



Yes you can. Just don't mess around with the system folders. Keep your files in your own folder(s).


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 30, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes you can. Just don't mess around with the system folders. Keep your files in your own folder(s).


For installing via USB we cant just copy the .ios file, we have to grt this Universal USB Installer ? Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
and my concern is that after doing so can i use my usb as normal?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 3, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> For installing via USB we cant just copy the .ios file, we have to grt this Universal USB Installer ? Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
> and my concern is that after doing so can i use my usb as normal?



yeah. Just format it.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 3, 2014)

There is no need to format it. Just don't mess around with the stuff which was already there.

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=AFQ2


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2015)

Bumping this thread with a guide that I created for Ubuntu in January 2015.

Link in signature (Ubuntu Guide for Newbies).

I wrote guides from a perspective of someone who is using Windows, and is totally new to Ubuntu. And then I indexed at one place in that link. It would help if people who are already using Ubuntu can suggest on the quality of the guides and anything that I can add.

I realized tapatalk users can't view links in signature.. So guide is The Ubuntu Guide | Vineet Kumar


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] I am new User to Ubuntu and this will help me out hopefully


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> For installing via USB we cant just copy the .ios file, we have to grt this Universal USB Installer ? Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
> and my concern is that after doing so can i use my usb as normal?



Old post still replying, 

yes you can use your USB drive as normal even when the ubuntu files are present. Just dont touch the file arrangement or the folder structure of the Ubuntu files and you'll be fine.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 16, 2016)

Hi, anyone started using new ubuntu 16.04 LTS ? How is it?. I am using 14.04 since it's release. So far no problem. Have heard some good things about 16.04 is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 19, 2016)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2016)

Using it since last week. Software Centre is the most noticeable improvement I'd say. But updates are delivered right through it, not the 14.04 way, which was much better if you ask me. Apart from that, I haven't noticed much change.

But it has given one serious problem- it stays at black screen at full CPU load whenever I suspend the computer; then I have to force shut down it. My mate had it in 14.04 and 16.04 as well. But I have this problem only in the later version. It apparently machine specific problem.


----------

